# B12 or B13



## BeeTwelve (Feb 1, 2010)

B12 or B13 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guys I wanna get a primera p10 (Infinity G20). But first I want to dispose off oe of the above Cars. Both are in good shape. the specs are as follows,

B12

Nismo version,
a ca16de engine(trouble),
four wheel discs from factory,
black interior with power locks and power windows from factory
Variable intermittent wipers
Bucket seats
leather steering wheel
Switchable engine power mode
adjustable ride quality.
Sunroof.
power steering.

Basically top of the range B12. Problem is Age is catching up with most of the electronics and are failing more frequently. its also rusting.

B13
regular super saloon
4wd
Varible wipers
power steering
GA15ds Carb
four fog lights
Body still in superb condition no rust anywhere.

guys please help me decide which one i should sell. B13s were never really appreciated here.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*Rust just sucks does'nt it*

I'd keep the one that is the most relyable, and/or needs the least of repairs. But if rust is an issue, keep the one with the least, that is not structually at risk.


----------



## BeeTwelve (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks man,

Rust surely sucks. Amazingly the B13 does not have even a iota of it. Anyway I already chose the B13 because the B12 had other issues like broken chassis rails, leaking steering rack (hard to find) etc. Just imagined if one of the foglights or the front lip were to break. PITA. B13 has spares all over the place which makes me think that the b13 is structurally more superior to either a B12 or a B14(sunnys were crap and they sell for much cheaper than both the others here) because their spares dont move as fast as the others.


----------

